# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  SAO Dream Challenge

## DawnEye11

Go to any setting from SAO that a fight occured and cause a monster to appear.(cause it to appear only if there is no monster there)Defeat the monster than get to the top of the tower. If you make it there and there is a monster there defeat it too. Once you finish that you've completed the challenge.  :smiley:  Which makes you as awesome as Kirito. If you fail dont worry, we will go to the place of memorys and revive you. XD lol Jk You'll be revived anyways.:3

Rules
1.You cant shoot elements out your body. It has to be from your weapons.
2. You can only have 2 weapons
3. You can have players assist you.

----------


## CursedSeraphim

awesome challenge :3
hopefully i remember it by the time i start having LDs more regularly
apart from the fight I would love to visit the city on the 61st Floor where Asuna-san's house is *^*

----------


## DawnEye11

^^ Thanks! Why Asuna's house? XD

----------


## CursedSeraphim

no-no-no-no-nooo I was just mentioning that so people know which city i meant I didn't think about 16.5 or anything like that don't worry x'D

----------


## AbsolutelyChees

I gotta do this.

----------


## DawnEye11

Haha Its o.k. I understand now. Thanks. : )

----------


## Lucidhorizon23

No assistance players needed. I like the Idea of a solo player. But I am starting with the 1st floor boss. Lol

----------


## DawnEye11

Awesome!  ::D:  This thread is kind of old but im happy to know someone is still willing to attempt it.

----------


## Mrepicman2250

This looks really cool I think I'm going to try it. I will be a half man half bear dude named Adman. My weapons will be two flaming diamond  gloves with super sharp claws at the ends

----------


## DawnEye11

Great weapon choice Epicman. : ) I can imagine itd be fun to use them in a battle

----------


## Mrepicman2250

Tonight is the night I'm feeling it

----------

